# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  My Love

## raiazlan



----------


## RAHEN

waoo..it si beautiful..it just spoke something really hearty..thanks 4 sharing...

----------


## Muzna

awww...so lovely  :Smile: 

i like it  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lovely...thnx for sharing

----------


## Tulip

Lovely poem. I like the last lines

----------


## RijaZ

sach mai its a lovely poem tooo beautiful

----------


## raj7522

i feel same for her

----------


## hljmdjrs

Good job guys!

----------

